# New African Tank



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, so I'm at college and we have a limit on how big our tanks can be, right now I only have a 10 gallon, yea I know its tiny, so I bought small fish of course. All fish are only about 1 inch, maybe a little longer. I have what I think is a yellow lab, however it doesn't have black on the fins yet, and has black V-shaped vertical stripes but not very dark, a blue johanni, and no clue what the third is, its a solid powder blue, but gets dark blue occassionally. I know this tank is too small, and as soon as the fish start to grow more I plan on going to a 29 gallon, and as long as I get a cool RA, I should be ok and not get in trouble for it. I would like to have a variety of cichlids but I know I'm going to want to have a breeding pair of some kind. Any thoughts or ideas? I'm open to anything. I've only had the tank for about 3 weeks. the pic is of the yellow one that I think is a yellow lab.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats not a yellow lab - here is a yellow lab










Im not real sure what that one is..


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

yea, personally I didn't think it was a yellow lab, just a thought, cuz I've seen small yellow labs with stripes like mine, but not as dark, and they had black on the fins, and mine doesn't, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see when it gets bigger.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

maybe its a zebra - ive looked around but havent seen anything exactly like that one..


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

The powder blue one that sometimes turn darker might be a blue dolphin.










As for the yellow one, I have one at home like it... still trying to find what it is. Some say it's a bumble bee cichlid but it's not.

Sponge


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

It looks like a male kenyi (M. lombordoi) to me. If you got it from a petstore (which I'm assuming, since you don't know what it is) it could also be a hybrid, but I would definately say it has some Kenyi in it. This is an extremely aggressive fish. The Johanni will also be very agressive. 10G is way too small, and for that matter so is a 29G. If you're set on doing African cichlids, maybe you should try some shelldwellers from Lake Tang. Your tank limitations are just way to small for mbuna.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishermanzack said:


> I've only had the tank for about 3 weeks. the pic is of the yellow one that I think is a yellow lab.


Maylandia lombardoi

Definately!


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for the help guys


----------

